# fichiers invisible qui ne s'efface pas..



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2000)

J'ai, dans la corbeille un dossier sans nom qui contient un fichier sans nom, le tout ne voulant pas s'effacer. Que dois je faire ?


----------



## JackSim (6 Mai 2000)

Tu es victime du bug "The thing". On en a déjà parlé ici : http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum5/HTML/000047.html 


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------

